# Cox San Diego moving HD channels



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone else in San Diego note that Cox San Diego is moving HD 700 channels to 1000. They show up on my TiVo with guild data but no picture. Anyone have any info on this.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

The guide data may have been updated before the actual channel mappings moved to their new locations. Try turning the old channel numbers (700s) and see if you can find them there. Only problem with this is that you probably won't have guide data for them. You can still do manual recordings as a workaround until the moves take place.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Krellion said:


> The guide data may have been updated before the actual channel mappings moved to their new locations. Try turning the old channel numbers (700s) and see if you can find them there. Only problem with this is that you probably won't have guide data for them. You can still do manual recordings as a workaround until the moves take place.


I still do have guide data for the 700 numbers (and pictures) the cable DVR still does not show the 1000 channels.


----------



## al colby (Jun 19, 2009)

I called cox and was told that folks with cablecards would not have access to the new channels and the person didn't know when that would change. You have to get a cox dvr apparently to see them.


----------



## evilipoo (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been monitoring this for the past month or so and have asked my non-tivo friends to let me know when they actually start getting HD in the 1000s. No word from any of them yet, but tonight I tuned in and found what seemed to be the whole HD lineup in the 1000s as promised weeks ago.

Does anyone know how this is going to affect our season passes?

Figures they would decide to do this right when the new season starts.


----------



## futonpimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Yesterday my 700's went away and the TiVo automatically moved all the season passes to the 1000's. So far no season pass issues.

(I'm a cox sd customer with cable card and TiVo premier and TiVo series3)


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

futonpimp said:


> Yesterday my 700's went away and the TiVo automatically moved all the season passes to the 1000's. So far no season pass issues.
> 
> (I'm a cox sd customer with cable card and TiVo premier and TiVo series3)


And today they move them all back, I think Cox is still testing.


----------



## Ikijibiki (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, I wondered what the #@*? was going on. I have a Series 3 and noticed some of the todo items never recorded this week. However, not only am I missing everything above 718 (i.e, no video/audio) but I'm not seeing anything in the equivalent 1000's, either, AND the basic cable equivalents are gone. For example, I have a season pass for "Justified" on FX that I know was set to 743 (FX HD). However, the recording info showed it was set to 1043, not that it matters, since there's no signal at either location, AND there's nothing at 43, either. I tried rebooting the Tivo, but that had no effect. I guess there's nothing to do except call them on Monday and try to avoid screaming into the phone.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm in Florida and am seeing the same problem. I'll include here my conversation with Cox and then with TiVo (all via email).

My email to TiVo:



> Just a warning about a future move of Cox. They're moving their HD channels into the 1000s range. My TiVo lineup recognizes the range, but every channel says "channel not available." Cox doesn't seem aware of the problem. TiVo needs to contact them about this. Here's the messages I've got with them:
> 
> Me: "I just noticed that you appear to have duplicated darn near your whole lineup into the 1000s channels. What's going on?"
> 
> ...


And TiVo's response to me:



> ... As long as you are able to see your HD channels in their current location its probably just a precautionary measure to make sure we are prepaired for the coming change. It sounds like they are reconfiguring the lineup and haven't actually moved any channels yet. I would assume that everything will transition fairly smoothly. If you continue to have lineup issues though you can report them at the following link, or through an agent by contacting us back.


This doesn't bode well.


----------



## macroped (Apr 28, 2006)

Here in Florida (Gainesville/Ocala) they recently added the HD channels to th 1000+range. But they apear twice, first in the 700s and again in the 1000s. I have been slowly moving my seasson passes to the higher range so if they shut off the 700s I can continue receiving.


----------



## h0mi (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm hearing different things. i was told months ago, they were moving all the HD channels to the 1xxx series, and today I was told the 1xxx series shouldn't be viewable with a SDV tuning adapter (which makes no sense to me).


----------



## GerryFR (Aug 7, 2003)

I got a letter last week from Cox, San Diego, saying that they were going to go to switched video and that I would either have to use one of their digital receivers or a tuning adapter. I called cox and they sent me out 2 tuning adapter boxes for no cost. I connected the first tuner unit to my Tivo HD unit and the second tuner to my series 3 Tivo. The Tivos recognized the tuners immediately and I then called Cox to activate the tuners. The Tivo HD's tuning adapter activated immediately, but it took a call to Cox tech support and about 20 minutes of effort to get the series 3 adapter activated. Both units are now working fine and the only thing difference that I notice is that it takes slightly longer to change channels. These Cisco tuner adapters do not seem to be able to handle "On Demand" programming.


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

GerryFR said:


> Both units are now working fine and the only thing difference that I notice is that it takes slightly longer to change channels. These Cisco tuner adapters do not seem to be able to handle "On Demand" programming.


Thanks for the report. I have four new Cisco STA 1520 units I got some weeks ago. I have not connected them because I am not yet missing the channels they mentioned in their letter. When that happens, I will hook them up. Did you expect the TA's to provide VOD service? I think they are only for the Switched Digital Video that Cox has decided to use.


----------



## GerryFR (Aug 7, 2003)

Cox likes their customers to have "on demand" capability as they can sell pay per view programming with these type of units. The cable channel programming providers like this capability as it allows them to have people watch their programming at any time of day. 

I had originally expected these tuners to be relatively small, but these units are about the size of a Cox cable box. The Tivo tuner is shorter than the Cox cable box, but then it does not have to have a display or a remote control interface. With these size of the tuners, it would not have been difficult for them to add "on demand" capabilities to them. I think that this was a wasted opportunity for cable companies to add this capability to Tivos without much more expense.

Personally, I rarely use the on demand capability of the one Cox tuner that I have. I never order videos via Cox or any other video service and I find that most of the programming available with the "on demand" service is programming that I purposely did not watch when it was on originally. I just like having this capability in case I decide to use it in the future.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

GerryFR said:


> I got a letter last week from Cox, San Diego, saying that they were going to go to switched video and that I would either have to use one of their digital receivers or a tuning adapter. I called cox and they sent me out 2 tuning adapter boxes for no cost. I connected the first tuner unit to my Tivo HD unit and the second tuner to my series 3 Tivo. The Tivos recognized the tuners immediately and I then called Cox to activate the tuners. The Tivo HD's tuning adapter activated immediately, but it took a call to Cox tech support and about 20 minutes of effort to get the series 3 adapter activated. Both units are now working fine and the only thing difference that I notice is that it takes slightly longer to change channels. These Cisco tuner adapters do not seem to be able to handle "On Demand" programming.


What part of San Diego are you in? In in Chula Vista and I'm debating whether to activate a Tivo Premier I have. Cox wants to charge $70 to install the cable cards!!!! They say it's mandatory and can't be self-installed.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sdnative1 said:


> What part of San Diego are you in? In in Chula Vista and I'm debating whether to activate a Tivo Premier I have. Cox wants to charge $70 to install the cable cards!!!! They say it's mandatory and can't be self-installed.


CableCARD and Tuning Adapters are now FCC mandated that Cable Cos allow Self-Installs as of August 8, 2011
http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights

You can pick-up a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter at any Cox Store.
Cox Solutions Store - Chula Vista
581 Telegraph Canyon Rd
Chula Vista, CA 91910

*CableCARD Self Install Kit - Cisco *
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/sand...icleId={9bc79a10-7b4e-11e0-fbc4-000000000000}
CableCARDS are available to Cox customers who have a retail device. You can pick up a CableCARD at a local Cox retail store or have it shipped to your home address.

Contents of Self Install Kit
The self install kit includes the CableCARD and a self-install guide that explains how to install and activate the CableCARD in your retail device.
*Self-Install Guide:* http://media.cox.com/support/print_.../CCI110069_CableCardInstallGuide_CiscoCT2.pdf

*Retail Tuning Adapter Self Install Kits - Cisco *
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/sand...icleId={32912b10-ea63-11de-f523-000000000000}

Tuning Adapter Self-Install Instructions Cisco
http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## GerryFR (Aug 7, 2003)

I am located in the San Carlos area of San Diego. 

The tuner seems to work right most of the time, but overnight the unit seems to loose track of some channels. It seems to have a particular problem with analog channels. If I turn off the TV while on an analog channel, I will have a message on my screen, when I turn the TV back on, that this channel is temporarily not available. I found that I have to get another analog channel working first in order to get the original channel back. I usually just use the up channel selector (on my remote) until I get a working analog channel and then I can go back to my original analog channel. 

When Cox changes their cable lineup, I find that I sometimes am missing some digital channels. I found that I have to restart the tuner units to get all my channels back as just restarting the Tivo units does not always do the job.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> CableCARD and Tuning Adapters are now FCC mandated that Cable Cos allow Self-Installs as of August 8, 2011
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights
> 
> You can pick-up a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter at any Cox Store.
> ...


This is awesome! Thanks for that big news! I'll be heading down to the Cox office tomorrow. I'll print out the FCC document in case they try to tell me different. I'm glad I waited 8 months to activate the Tivo. Also thanks to the FCC. I had heard a rumor that they were going to stop cable ops from mandatory CableCard install charges.

I now just need to decide on paying Tivo monthly or getting the lifetime. I heard you can't get lifetime if you are already monthly.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if using a Tivo instead of the Cox DVR disqualifies you from the bundle discount?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

GerryFR said:


> I am located in the San Carlos area of San Diego.
> 
> The tuner seems to work right most of the time, but overnight the unit seems to loose track of some channels. It seems to have a particular problem with analog channels. If I turn off the TV while on an analog channel, I will have a message on my screen, when I turn the TV back on, that this channel is temporarily not available. I found that I have to get another analog channel working first in order to get the original channel back. I usually just use the up channel selector (on my remote) until I get a working analog channel and then I can go back to my original analog channel.
> 
> When Cox changes their cable lineup, I find that I sometimes am missing some digital channels. I found that I have to restart the tuner units to get all my channels back as just restarting the Tivo units does not always do the job.


if you are using cable cards the channels are all digital that would seem to be a SDV channel the tivo was tuned to.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sdnative1 said:


> This is awesome! Thanks for that big news! I'll be heading down to the Cox office tomorrow. I'll print out the FCC document in case they try to tell me different. I'm glad I waited 8 months to activate the Tivo. Also thanks to the FCC. I had heard a rumor that they were going to stop cable ops from mandatory CableCard install charges.
> 
> I now just need to decide on paying Tivo monthly or getting the lifetime. I heard you can't get lifetime if you are already monthly.


that's no rumor just like CoxInPHX mentioned cox has to allow cable card self installs.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

GerryFR said:


> I got a letter last week from Cox, San Diego, saying that they were going to go to switched video and that I would either have to use one of their digital receivers or a tuning adapter. I called cox and they sent me out 2 tuning adapter boxes for no cost. I connected the first tuner unit to my Tivo HD unit and the second tuner to my series 3 Tivo. The Tivos recognized the tuners immediately and I then called Cox to activate the tuners. The Tivo HD's tuning adapter activated immediately, but it took a call to Cox tech support and about 20 minutes of effort to get the series 3 adapter activated. Both units are now working fine and the only thing difference that I notice is that it takes slightly longer to change channels. These Cisco tuner adapters do not seem to be able to handle "On Demand" programming.


they aren't for on demand access that will hopefully come later with a software download to the tivo premier and newer hardware.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sdnative1 said:


> Does anyone know if using a Tivo instead of the Cox DVR disqualifies you from the bundle discount?


CableCARDs do qualify for a Bundle discount. Simply getting a CableCARD moves you to an Advanced TV package, which is the qualifier for the Bundle.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> CableCARDs do qualify for a Bundle discount. Simply getting a CableCARD moves you to an Advanced TV package, which is the qualifier for the Bundle.


Thanks. I see the FCC made rules regarding bundle discounts too. If a DVR/cable box is part of a bundle discount, a customer cannot be disqualified from a bundle discount when their unit is substituted with a Cablecard.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I picked up a Cablecard from the local office no questions asked. I was also given a Cisco tuning adapter. I didn't think I need that in my area. I'll be installing it shortly and hopefully I'll be back in the Tivo heaven that I left when cable went digital. 

Tivo lifetime can now be activated online without talking to anyone. I'll be doing that knowing there's a 30-day refund. It will pay for itself in 2 years.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

ajwees41 said:


> they aren't for on demand access that will hopefully come later with a software download to the tivo premier and newer hardware.


What about the agreement Cox signed with Tivo? Cox On-Demand is supposed to be available now. The good thing for me is I've only used On-Demand 1 time in 2 years.
http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/tivo-a...vice-to-subscribers-with-a-tivo-premiere-box/


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sdnative1 said:


> I picked up a Cablecard from the local office no questions asked. I was also given a *Cisco tuning adapter. I didn't think I need that in my area.* I'll be installing it shortly and hopefully I'll be back in the Tivo heaven that I left when cable went digital.
> 
> Tivoi lifetime can now be activated online without talking to anyone. I'll be doing that knowing there's a 30-day refund. It will pay for itself in 2 years.


Here are the listings of all the channels you will need the Cisco Tuning Adapter for. Also you need the TA connected to download the Channel Mapping.

Cox San Diego SDV North and South_11-29-11.pdf



sdnative1 said:


> What about the agreement Cox signed with Tivo? Cox On-Demand is supposed to be available now. The good thing for me is I've only used On-Demand 1 time in 2 years.
> http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/tivo-a...vice-to-subscribers-with-a-tivo-premiere-box/


There has been no recent comment from either Cox or TiVo on the VOD On-Demand offering. I keep an updated thread @ DSLReports, but the Cox PR person has made no comment there recently either. As of the end of December Cox stated it was still an active project.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26117737-CATV-What-is-the-Status-of-Cox-VOD-on-TiVo-Premiere-

Tivo replied to an email on Jan 12, 2012:
"Yes, we are in fact working on getting Cox VOD to TiVo Premiere users in select markets. It is coming and we will announce as we learn more."


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

UPDATE: I hooked up the Tivo late Friday night after activating it online with lifetime service. I needed to call Cox to get the CableCard working. They sent signals to it until it automatically dumped out of diagnostic service menu and onto channel 2. 

I watched and recorded some shows over the weekend. I was content with the old menus I remember from the Series 2 I used to have. Monday morning at 3am it started doing major updates for about 1 hour. I could hear the fan speed dramatically increased during the updates. One of those updated was the HD UI/menus. HUGE IMPROVEMENT over the old legacy menus. Love it! Pretty looking, eye-popping, clean graphics. I notice there's still a few sub menus that are still old-school standard def which is interesting.

BTW all the talk on many online reviews about the Tivo Premiere menus being sluggish is way overblown. People are so spoiled and unrealistic. I don't mind a little bit of lag when changing some menus. I'd rather deal with that than go back to the cable company's Scientific Atlanta box.

Monday night I connected the Cisco SDV tuner, waited until the light stopped blinking, then connected the USB cable. No phone call needed. I'm now officially back in Tivo heaven since the Series 2.

Thanks to all for the replies and special thanks to user CoxInPHX. If I hadn't been told that self-installs of the CableCard now being allowed, I would still be in cable company box hell. I couldn't justify paying Cox $70 to come out just to stick in a CableCard as was previously required. I was upset that Cox wouldn't allow self installs. If the FCC hadn't stepped in, we would still be getting taken advantage of.

Looks great in the component cabinet. The cable company box goes back to Cox tomorrow. Also looking forward to the cable bill reduction since I got lifetime service from Tivo.

SIDE NOTE: The only thing that bothers me is that Tivo has made is so you can't use any esata external hard drive. Why not??? I had been using one on the Cox box and it's a perfectly good Western digital 1TB green drive in a aftermarket enclosure. Tivo sees the drive but won't allow it. I'd rather not pay for the Western Digital Expander drive so I'll investigate other geek options.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sdnative1 said:


> SIDE NOTE: The only thing that bothers me is that Tivo has made is so you can't use any esata external hard drive. Why not??? I had been using one on the Cox box and it's a perfectly good Western digital 1TB green drive in a aftermarket enclosure. Tivo sees the drive but won't allow it. I'd rather not pay for the Western Digital Expander drive so I'll investigate other geek options.


An Internal HDD upgrade is a better way to go, IMO.

You can easily upgrade your TiVo Premiere's internal HDD, as long as you don't mind opening the case. Check out this thread for the DIY approach, If you go this route no need to re-pair the CC:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

Or purchase a 2TB HDD ready to go, But you will need to call Cox and re-pair the CC:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-TiVo-Premiere-2TB-Hard-Drive-Upgrade-Kit-/320627171474

Save the original TiVo HDD, just in-case you need to ever send the unit back to TiVo for a replacement.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again. I like the internal method...especially since I already have a 1TB green drive (granted it's about 2 years old). There's also a great 2-part video on youtube from garyadavis [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS_KZsJ4vaQ&feature=related[/media]


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sdnative1,
I would not use a 2yr old HDD that had been previously used in a 24/7 environment, but that is just my opinion.

Download and run WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic tools and run the extended test to check HDD health first.
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=610&lang=en

You can also download Defraggler, which has a comprehensive Health Tab including total Power On and Power Cycle counts.
http://www.piriform.com/defraggler

I would wait out the 90 day TiVo warranty, and hope HDD prices fall even more, the two drives I would keep my eye on are:

WD20EURS - before the HDD shortage this was selling for $79-$99 - http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-AV-GP-Intellipower-Internal/dp/B0042AG9V8/

WD20EARX - before the HDD shortage this was selling for $64-$89 - http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Desktop-WD20EARX/dp/B004VFJ9MK/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sdnative1 said:


> BTW all the talk on many online reviews about the Tivo Premiere menus being sluggish is way overblown. People are so spoiled and unrealistic. I don't mind a little bit of lag when changing some menus. I'd rather deal with that than go back to the cable company's Scientific Atlanta box.


BTW, I don't have a Premiere, but think things like lag ARE very important. In fact, the way the S3 (what I have) works is in some ways "less perfect" than the S1, which has more "complete" UI.. but it takes forever to get into now playing with an expanded drive.. So the S3 (and later) do things like populate the list dynamically, which is a tradeoff..

But anyway, if you went back to SD menus, according to what others have said, you'd have EVEN FASTER menus than you do now.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I have never had anything but a Premiere, and see no issues at all with the HDUI. It is as fast as I can push the remote buttons, No lag at all. And if I had to use the SDUI, I probably would not enjoy the TiVo very much.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> sdnative1,
> 
> I would wait out the 90 day TiVo warranty, and hope HDD prices fall even more, the two drives I would keep my eye on are:
> 
> ...


I've decided to go with a AV internal drive for sure. I see that Seagate also has AV drives known as the "Pipeline" series. It's used in the Verizon Fios DVR. Is there any reason to go with one over the other? Seagate runs at 5900rpm as apposed to 5400 for the AV-GP (not that it makes a lot of difference).

Seagate Model: ST2000VM002
http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/consumer_electronics/pipeline/


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Stick with the Western Digital WD20EURS, it is the model TiVo uses in the Premiere Elite.


----------

